# anyone buy meat at super target?



## Miss Lynne (May 10, 2002)

we are out of hamburger and won't butcher till fall. yesterday I was in super targer and bought two pounds of their best ground round . I opened both packages to make a meat loaf and it stunk! I called the store and they said they would exchange it and I told them I'd like a refund and they said bring it in. Has any one had problems with their meat? It was nice and red and wasn't slimy either. I don't think I trust any one anymore, I would much rather eat home grown meat So I would be warry of store bought now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you accustomed to homegrown meat? If you are, you have become unaccustomed to stinky store bought meat.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Go to localharvest.com and find out who sells grassfed beef. Most of them will sell you small quantities. I would slit both my wrists before I would buy meat at Wal*Mart or any other store that sells pre-packaged, embalmed, gassed beef. That stuff is treated to look fresh long after it has gone bad, and most folks don't know the difference (like you do).

donsgal


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you are looking for organic,natural food than actually Super Target stores are really good for this. That being said, I would look to see if it was their meat they package or if it was prepackaged for the store. I have had good results with Laura's Beef from there when we get that way , which is not often. Well the one near us will be open next month and I am looking forward to it. 
Thanks for the link Donsgal, I will see if we have anyone in our area!
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

donsgal said:


> That stuff is treated to look fresh long after it has gone bad


 True. I read the trade journals. I read the ads for the equipment and chemicals they use for processing meat. I read the articles that the industry itself publishes (they have the *pro* view, of course, for the chemicals)

And read my post here:
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2481967&post2481967


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've bought bad meat at a number of different stores over the years. I think that's probably a sign of bad management by one or two people at a particular store and not representative of any particular chain (except maybe Food Lion LOL). We just started shopping at SuperTarget since one just opened a couple of miles away. Bought several meat items there last week and so far so good.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> (except maybe Food Lion LOL)


Amen! LOL
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I buy meat there too & it's always good. I bet I have NO clue how different home grown would be. It's a long way to go for home grown but we should start doing it.

Patty


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Tricky Grama said:


> I buy meat there too & it's always good. I bet I have NO clue how different home grown would be. It's a long way to go for home grown but we should start doing it.
> 
> Patty


 Once you do get used to the homegrown, you'll nearly gag when you smell the store bought stuff.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

Miss Lynne said:


> we are out of hamburger and won't butcher till fall. yesterday I was in super targer and bought two pounds of their best ground round . I opened both packages to make a meat loaf and it stunk! I called the store and they said they would exchange it and I told them I'd like a refund and they said bring it in. Has any one had problems with their meat? It was nice and red and wasn't slimy either. I don't think I trust any one anymore, I would much rather eat home grown meat So I would be warry of store bought now.



you're from iowa right?
Find your local Fareway store ASAP!!
they make their own hamburger from the side of beef straight from the processor - no prepackaged, treated crap like you find in other stores... they'll also custom cut anything for you, great meat counter- just like the small town butcher shops. The only thing you need to watch for is the young people behind the counter - they sometimes package things rough or give you small pork chops mixed with the larger cut ones, need to specify all similar size or you get big box store style misc chops. - otherwise great place!!
if you need help locating one, just hollar....


----------



## Miss Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Lilandra, when I buy meat I usually go to Fareway. That's where I buy groceries at. But it was Sunday and they're not open on sunday. I did take it back to target and they gave me a refund and $6 dollar off cupons for any thing I want, they said that the meat is prepackaged from hormel and that they will report it to them.they did not have any organic meat in the case, so I bought the other kind. I'm sticking to Fareway meat when I buy meat again.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I buy meat at Save alot.. I like there meat and never have had a problem with it.. but Kroger, Kmart I've had problems..


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Whoa, Kmart sells meat????
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

MicheleMomof4 said:


> Whoa, Kmart sells meat????
> God Bless,
> Michele


 Some Kmarts have a grocery store on one side of the store.


----------

